# Short stay Schengen (Germany) business visa - some doubts



## cls

Hi All,

I have a couple of questions while applying for a short stay Schengen visa for a business visit to Germany from the UK. I am in the UK on a work visa. I have received a long stay Schengen visa before but it expired a couple of years back.

1. Is it possible to complete the application form by hand after taking a print out? The pdf form seems to be available here: Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Which documents do I need? 

But I also saw an online version of the form that can be completed online and then printed out: https://videx.diplo.de/videx/?15 
This online version seems to refer to a "barcode" that has to be scanned. What is the barcode? It doesnt seem to be there in the pdf/paper version of the form.

I would rather do the simple pdf/paper form by hand instead of doing it online. Many times while applying for other visas I have had the data get erased or stuck after completing the form. So I prefer to handwrite it and submit.

Does anyone know if it is possible to handwrite the pdf form and submit to VFS in London?

2. I will be traveling for a business meeting. I have been in the UK for less than 3 months and hence dont have 3 months of UK bank statements (I will have such statements for outside the UK but dont know if they will be acceptable). My employer will be taking care of my flight, accommodation and travel in Germany. Will it be OK if I submit a letter from my employer stating the reason of my travel and dates along with a statement that they will bear my expenses related to the trip? 

Apart from this I will also submit my hotel accommodation confirmation, return air ticket and health insurance coverage proof. Would anything else be required as a supporting document?

Thanks! - cls


----------



## nfs99

I can tell you how it works from India, maybe some else can add on top of that with an UK experience




> 1. Is it possible to complete the application form by hand after taking a print out? The pdf form seems to be available here: Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Which documents do I need?


Yes, you can still use the from from the London Embassy site
http://www.london.diplo.de/contentblob/3401096/Daten/949137/ApplicationformVisa.pdf




> But I also saw an online version of the form that can be completed online and then printed out: https://videx.diplo.de/videx/?15
> This online version seems to refer to a "barcode" that has to be scanned. What is the barcode? It doesnt seem to be there in the pdf/paper version of the form.


Yes, there is a bigggggggg barcode (actually a page long) in the PDF which will be generated when you save the application, the barcode will be in the last page.



> I would rather do the simple pdf/paper form by hand instead of doing it online. Many times while applying for other visas I have had the data get erased or stuck after completing the form. So I prefer to handwrite it and submit.
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to handwrite the pdf form and submit to VFS in London?


I think handwritten forms are fine, since the London Embassy site still gives you an option to use the old PDF form, it should still be valid. When I applied for a business visa last month, I filled in the online from, but my (old inkjet) printer was going crazy with the barcode printing, so i used a handwritten form. 



> 2. I will be traveling for a business meeting. I have been in the UK for less than 3 months and hence dont have 3 months of UK bank statements (I will have such statements for outside the UK but dont know if they will be acceptable).


Maybe you can call the embassy and check, you can mention the same in the cover letter.



> My employer will be taking care of my flight, accommodation and travel in Germany. Will it be OK if I submit a letter from my employer stating the reason of my travel and dates along with a statement that they will bear my expenses related to the trip?
> 
> Apart from this I will also submit my hotel accommodation confirmation, return air ticket and health insurance coverage proof. Would anything else be required as a supporting document?


That should be sufficient I guess, did you also include a invite letter for the event (or) meeting from the host company in Germany. Please note the Indian embassies do accept scanned copies for a wide range of documents, but the London embassy doesn't seems to accept it. I think the embassy portal has everything you need - Embassy of the Federal Republic of Germany London - Which documents do I need?


----------



## cls

Thanks NFS99!


----------

